# UK Divorce - tax in Portugal



## psyqrnt (Jan 24, 2020)

I am currently divorcing my wife through the UK courts. It seems likely that I might end up trading my joint ownership of the London family home (we only own the one property) for the following 'offset' arrangement: pension Cash Equivalent Value + savings + a buy out sum. This should give me enough to buy an apartment in the Lisbon area.


This settlement would attract no CG tax in the UK due to Pricipal Private Residence Tax Relief. Divorce in Portugal, it seems, doesn't use 'offset' arrangements, so I am unsure how this arrangement would be viewed by Financas. I would like to hear from anyone who has had a similar experience, or may be able to shed light on the tax implications - or, could suggest contacting someone who may be able to help.


----------



## b0ll0cks-to-brexit (Oct 25, 2019)

Where are you tax resident/liable?
You cant start divorce in UK unless you live there, i.e. pass residency test. Unless its your wife that has started divorce as UK resident.

What will be your tax residence status on finalizing divorce and when will you be selling UK property?


----------

